# Eclipse 3.5 - timeout



## Snake87 (6. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem beim Starten von JBoss 5:


```
Error
Thu Aug 06 21:13:06 CEST 2009
Server JBoss v5.0 at localhost was unable to start within 50 seconds. If the server requires more time, try increasing the timeout in the server editor.
```

Laut google suche kann man das Timeout folgendermaßen einstellen:


```
Windows -> Preferences -> Server -> Server timeout delay
```

Nur in der aktuellen Eclipse Version(3.5) finde ich das leider nicht, gibt es dafür ein Plugin
oder wie kann man das Problem lösen? Bzw. ist es auch möglich das Timeout direkt in ner JBoss Config-Datei abzuändern... Wenn ja in welcher und wo finde ich die?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dürkü (27. Okt 2009)

Moinmoin,

hatte das selbe Problem.. habs so behoben:

In der Datei:
%eclipseVerzeichnis%\plugins\org.eclipse.jst.server.generic.jboss_1.6.1.v200904151730/plugin.xml (Pfad kann abweichen)
den/die Werte startTimeout="50000" suchen und erhöhen.


----------



## bronks (27. Okt 2009)

Jetzt habe ich herausgefunden, wo man den Timeout einstellt: Server doppelklicken und dann im Editor die Timeouts aufklappen.


----------

